# Calling all Sushi connoisseurs........



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2008)

This Friday, December 19th, Tokyo House, in Sugar Hill

5885 Cumming Hwy (hwy 20)
In the Publix shopping center at the intersection of Suwanee Dam Rd.

11:30

Be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2008)

Nobody??


----------



## JD (Dec 17, 2008)

Doood, I'm there... I thought you got the PM....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2008)

JD said:


> Doood, I'm there... I thought you got the PM....



PM's don't count when there's a new thread floatin around.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish...taking my niece and 2 nephews (all under 4) to Callaway Gardens and leaving at noon tomorrow.  Yall have fun though!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 17, 2008)

Yessir

I heard from JohnK3 that he may attend also.


Since this is a new sushi thread, those who attend will be known as SEA's...



Sushi Eaters Annonymous 

The support group is open to all ages.  Spouses of members are NOT encouraged to attend, there are folks coming that need the time/space to deal with some real heavy wasabi issues.  Except for the eats, its free to any attendees.  Extra chop stix and low-salt soy sauce will be available, but if your issues get out of hand,  we will have an accupuncturist on site to assist with your feeding frenzy.


Trust me.  I know about 'addictions'


----------



## JohnK3 (Dec 17, 2008)

StriperAddict sent me the PM.  I will be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Yessir
> 
> I heard from JohnK3 that he may attend also.
> 
> ...




Speaking of wasabi, the stuff they serve here will burn a hole in the back of your head in about 10 seconds flat...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2008)

No can do guys. We got a company function on Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2008)

elfiii said:


> No can do guys. We got a company function on Friday.



 At least your honest up front, unlike your predecessor....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2008)

elfiii said:


> No can do guys. We got a company function on Friday.



If you'd spend more time at work and less time killing poor innocent little geese you would be able to make these meals...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 18, 2008)

15 hrs 50 min to go...



 


If the bait is as good as yall say, I'll _TRY_ not to do like the above pic


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 18, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> At least your honest up front, unlike your predecessor....




Im in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> Im in





JT, you are aware that if you don't translate Emeritus that someone from the Southern Baptist Convention is sure to hammer you for it?


----------



## JohnK3 (Dec 18, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> JT, you are aware that if you don't translate Emeritus that someone from the Southern Baptist Convention is sure to hammer you for it?


Absolutely.  You have to have an English translation for any foreign words.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2008)

Good times today boys. Glad y'all could make it.

BigSwede
StripperAddict
JohnK
JD

I'm still stuffed from all that sushi, and the Eda Mame appetizer was out of this world.


----------



## Swede (Dec 19, 2008)

I was hungry again before I got back to work


Will remedy that next time.

Good to meet you all, even though you threatened me bout the chop sticks


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 20, 2008)

I was hungry after a couple of hrs too ... but it was good bait for sure.

Good to see new faces and John thanks for the PC tips.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, I didn't order the exlax sashimi so I didn't have that problem.


----------



## Swede (Dec 22, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> I was hungry after a couple of hrs too ... but it was good bait for sure.
> 
> Good to see new faces and John thanks for the PC tips.



Where's the pic at slacker


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 22, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Where's the pic at slacker


 
Patience young grasshopper.  The 'puter ain't taken kindly to my new camera.  When me have right dll file... will download


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2008)

*Last Friday's bait gang...*

L to R: StriperAddict, scooter1, Johnk3, BigSwede, JD


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> L to R: StriperAddict, scooter1, Johnk3, BigSwede, JD



It was nice of them to let you sit on phone books and closest to the camera to look normal height like the rest of us Striper. Life as a midget must be challenging.


----------



## Swede (Dec 23, 2008)

Them some ugly fellers


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Them some ugly fellers


 

Look who's talkin'...  the guy with the reddest face, whatsamatter? Couldn't handle the (weak) wasabi ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2008)

WASSSAAAAABBIIIIII 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZk7-1uGmc4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mZk7-1uGmc4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> It was nice of them to let you sit on phone books and closest to the camera to look normal height like the rest of us Striper. Life as a midget must be challenging.


 
I know an optomitrist who would welcome a visit from you before you misjudge them 18 wheelerz in yer rear view mirror, dude!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 24, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> L to R: StriperAddict, scooter1, Johnk3, BigSwede, JD




Yikes!  Rough looking group there!!



scooter1 said:


> It was nice of them to let you sit on phone books and closest to the camera to look normal height like the rest of us Striper. Life as a midget must be challenging.




Yet strangely his head makes the biggest shadow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yikes!  Rough looking group there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because he's close, real close, to the camera...

SEE STRIPPER, someone else notices the old Deer Rack or Big Bass trick you were trying to pull, you MIDGET>>>

Oh, and what do you mean rough looking crowd?? SeaHag...


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 24, 2008)

scooter1 said:


> That's because he's close, real close, to the camera...
> 
> SEE STRIPPER, someone else notices the old Deer Rack or Big Bass trick you were trying to pull, you MIDGET>>>
> 
> Oh, and what do you mean rough looking crowd?? SeaHag...




Midgets are tricky little fellows like that.


----------



## BKA (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that scooter1 looks A LOT like 60Grit?????


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 24, 2008)

BKA said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that scooter1 looks A LOT like 60Grit?????


 
Not at all.  YellowHammer maybe, but that's a real strech  







OutFishHim said:


> Midgets are tricky little fellows like that.





scooter1 said:


> That's because he's close, real close, to the camera...
> 
> SEE STRIPPER, someone else notices the old Deer Rack or Big Bass trick you were trying to pull, you MIDGET>>>


 

SHHHHHHH !!   Please don't make me tell centuries old family secrets


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 24, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> L to R: StriperAddict, scooter1, Johnk3, BigSwede, JD




Is John eating a FINGER?


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 24, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Is John eating a FINGER?



And it looks like he taped it to the chopstick for the picture.


----------



## JD (Dec 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Yikes!  Rough looking group there!!




I'm afend....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> And it looks like he taped it to the chopstick for the picture.



You weren't suppose to notice that. We were trying to help him. All we had was a band aid that JD tore off of his finger, but it seemed to work...


----------



## JD (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone up for some bait this Friday....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2009)

JD said:


> Anyone up for some bait this Friday....



I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 14, 2009)

No can do Fridays.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm up for some bait at sushi mio in Sandy Springs


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2009)

Well????


----------



## BKA (Jan 15, 2009)

Where is this happening?  Duluth or Lawrenceville area by chance????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, I'm in, 11:30 Tokyo house??

Or 11:30 Yamato's??

Name the place I'll be there.


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2009)

Does not matter to me....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

JD said:


> Does not matter to me....



OH GREAT, we have a bunch of non-decision makers..


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd might decide on a non-Friday weekday next week but it seems the sushi gods must be appeased before then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> I'd might decide on a non-Friday weekday next week but it seems the sushi gods must be appeased before then



OK Midget, one day at a time.

Let's deal with this Friday (tomorrow for you short bus folk) and then we'll set something up for next week.


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2009)

BKA said:


> Where is this happening?  Duluth or Lawrenceville area by chance????



Yamatos will be fine if it will get BKA out of his cave... I still think he is just a figment of our imaginations....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

JD said:


> Yamatos will be fine if it will get BKA out of his cave... I still think he is just a figment of our imaginations....



He's a figment alright...

OK, the chairman has spoken, he said Yamato's will be our next board meeting.

11:30 tomorrow.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2009)

JD said:


> Yamatos will be fine if it will get BKA out of his cave... I still think he is just a figment of our imaginations....



He IS a cartoon you know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> He IS a cartoon you know.



You need to get the mods to change that tag under your screen name. 

You are 'A' Sea Hag, but not "The" Sea Hag....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You need to get the mods to change that tag under your screen name.
> 
> You are 'A' Sea Hag, but not "The" Sea Hag....



I think I out-rank the others.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OK Midget, one day at a time.
> 
> Let's deal with this Friday (tomorrow for you short bus folk) and then we'll set something up for next week.


 
Yamatos Friday and next week?  What happened to that pound shrinkage plan you're on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I think I out-rank the others.



Me thinks not....

You can be Sea Hag #2 and the other one can be #3, but both of you combined don't rate the original Sea Hag... She's ssssssssspecial...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Yamatos Friday and next week?  What happened to that pound shrinkage plan you're on?



You wanna eat sushi next week or you wanna sit there and whine??


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You wanna eat sushi next week or you wanna sit there and whine??


 

Jus lookin' out for ya, bud


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2009)

Do I have the right place??

Yamato Japanese Steakhouse
2400 Satelite Blvd.
Duluth, 30096


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Do I have the right place??
> 
> Yamato Japanese Steakhouse
> 2400 Satelite Blvd.
> Duluth, 30096



Yup....


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 15, 2009)

See yall at 11:30 tomorrow at Sushi Mio


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> See yall at 11:30 tomorrow at Sushi Mio



Ummm,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2009)

missed another


----------



## Swede (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to see you fellas again, specially BKA. What a suprise 

Weren't quite what I expected, thanks for buying


----------



## BKA (Jan 16, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Good to see you fellas again, specially BKA. What a suprise
> 
> Weren't quite what I expected, thanks for buying



I enjoyed it too.  We should do this everyday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> missed another



And we even saved a seat for you,,,,,,,,,,how rude...

Hey Swede, where's that picture we took of BKA??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2009)

PICTURES!


----------



## Swede (Jan 16, 2009)

Now we know what BKA stands for.  He's the small one in the red shirt..  Think that was plate #10. We were amazed at the skills.


----------



## Swede (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> PICTURES!



Easy,, don't blow a gasket. We were just as excited to finally meet him too


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Easy,, don't blow a gasket. We were just as excited to finally meet him too



Does he sound like Hank?  Or Kermie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Does he sound like Hank?  Or Kermie?



More like Cookie Monster, but instead of screaming Cookie he was screaming SUSHIIII !!!!

It was quite embarassing until he got his third plate, then he started to settle down a bit.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> More like Cookie Monster, but instead of screaming Cookie he was screaming SUSHIIII !!!!
> 
> It was quite embarassing until he got his third plate, then he started to settle down a bit.



  Me want sushii!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Me want sushii!



Boy you picked up on that quick....


----------



## BKA (Jan 16, 2009)

My god; I am one good looking man........


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> More like Cookie Monster, but instead of screaming Cookie he was screaming SUSHIIII !!!!
> 
> It was quite embarassing until he got his third plate, then he started to settle down a bit.



Sorry, I needed the full effect.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dhUFxaauNTE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dhUFxaauNTE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, I needed the full effect.




Hair business a little slow today, huh?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Hair business a little slow today, huh?



Yea, home with a sick kid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Yea, home with a sick kid.



Do what Tuffy does, just give him some nanner peels and crayons to munch on. He'll feel better in no time...


----------



## BKA (Jan 16, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, I needed the full effect.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dhUFxaauNTE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dhUFxaauNTE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2009)

So who's up for Tokyo house today??

I can't do Yamato's today, for several reasons...


----------



## JD (Jan 23, 2009)

11:30?


----------



## JD (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't make it...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 23, 2009)

Fridays' are right out 

Whaddabout next week at either place?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like I'll be flying solo...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Looks like I'll be flying solo...


 

Sorry Chief, gotta stay local...  gonna try to hit an Indian food buffet.  Talk about hot food, my sinuses will be clear in less than 2 hrs.  


Hay, I'll bet the wasabi was just right at T.H. today.


----------



## JD (Jan 23, 2009)

So how were the new homemade dumplins....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry Chief, gotta stay local... gonna try to hit an Indian food buffet. Talk about hot food, my sinuses will be clear in less than 2 hrs.
> 
> 
> Hay, I'll bet the wasabi was just right at T.H. today.


 
Sinuses??? You eat that indian stuff and everything will be clear in about 2 hours....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2009)

JD said:


> So how were the new homemade dumplins....


 
Beef Teriyaki Bento box comes with two gyozo (sp?) now.

Didn't get dumplins.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sinuses??? You eat that indian stuff and everything will be clear in about 2 hours....


 

Dude,

don't knock the weight control possibilities


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Dude,
> 
> don't knock the weight control possibilities


 
What do you mean wait control, you eat that stuff and,,,,,,,,

Oh you said weight...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## JD (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Beef Teriyaki Bento box comes with two gyozo (sp?) now.
> 
> Didn't get dumplins.



Yep that's what I am talking about. She said they are making them in house now... I just call them dumplins.... I can't pronounce or spell that gyozo thingy....


----------



## Swede (Feb 4, 2009)

And??  I'm HONGRY!!!!!!!!  When and where?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 5, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> And?? I'm HONGRY!!!!!!!! When and where?


 

I'm alwayz HONGRY  


I'm up for Yamoto's next Wed. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Wednesdays are tuff for me., I'll have to see how next week is going, plus Yamato's is a far greater temptation towards the ruination of my diet than the Tokyo House is..


----------



## Swede (Feb 5, 2009)

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Tomorrow is Friday


 

Your point??


----------



## Swede (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Your point??



I'm HONGRY idgit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2009)

Yamato's, today @ 11:30.

Who's coming?


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yamato's, today @ 11:30.
> 
> Who's coming?



Not me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2009)

Apparently neither is Mr. Hungry, so I'm going to Boudreaux's for seafood friday.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Apparently neither is Mr. Hungry, so I'm going to Boudreaux's for seafood friday.


 

I could sure use a dose of thier soup...  

2 bad Friday's no good


----------



## JD (Feb 26, 2009)

This one needs dusting off.... Tomorrow is payday anyone up for some bait?


----------



## Swede (Feb 26, 2009)

JD said:


> This one needs dusting off.... Tomorrow is payday anyone up for some bait?



YAMATO"S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm kinda on a diet now to, can eat pretty healthy there


----------



## JD (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright.... Tomorrow at Yamotos at 11:30... Maybe we can get Mr. Weight Watchers to join us as well as anyone else...And I am talkin to you BKA....


----------



## BKA (Feb 26, 2009)

JD said:


> This one needs dusting off.... Tomorrow is payday anyone up for some bait?



Tomorrow isn't pay day for me.........


----------



## BKA (Feb 27, 2009)

I waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and no one should up........


How come?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2009)

BKA said:


> Tomorrow isn't pay day for me.........


 


BKA said:


> I waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and waited and no one should up........
> 
> 
> How come?


 
Duhhh, did you read your first post???


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 20, 2010)

*Bump!*

A new place this Monday, 11:30am:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=494489


----------

